# Need Help setting valve timing on a briggs



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok here i have a 6.5 .hp briggs and staratton, side shaft. I took off the side cover to clean and inspect everything, i took the cam shaft out and when i try to put it back together their is no specific timing mark on the cam, Their is more than one dot on the cam gear their is like 4. so should i just set the piston at tdc, on the compression stroke and then set the cam or what thanks let me know if you have any ideas


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post your model type and code number from your engine, that would be helpful.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is all the numbers i could find on the engine.
Its a intek pro 206 OHV
family YBSXS.205lHF 274479


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the model info 123435-0168-e1


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This Service manual should cover your engine. If you still have problems getting the timing set right, then perhaps if you could post a picture of your crank and camshaft. We can have a look at the timing marks and help you to get them aligned properly.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks alot i think i found it in that manual i will let you know


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30yeartech -- thank you for posting this manual -- my copy was incomplete


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> 30yeartech -- thank you for posting this manual -- my copy was incomplete


You might try downloading it again. I actually only posted a link to the manual, that one and several more can be found at www.mymowerparts.com


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30yeartech -- I goofed with my response. What I meant to say was that my current copy was missing a few pages. The Link you had provided gave me the entire copy.


----------

